# Budgie Baby Outcomes



## Gosteelers21 (Apr 8, 2021)

So I have a lutino male and a yellow face type 1 female... was wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out how the offspring would turn out? Thanks!


----------



## Feathery_Dez (May 6, 2021)

Females would be receive more of the fathers genes


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Since your male is Lutino, he could be masking any mutation so it will be impossible to determine what the chick outcome would be. Other than that, all the female chicks hatched will be Ino since this is a sex linked gene and will only be passed down visually to the females. All the male chicks will be split for Ino (not visual)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Have you bred budgies in the past?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

